# Precious baby



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well i concluded that my brand new doe is way more pregnant than informed.  
I'm guessing 3 weeks tops and we will have little rugrats running around 
Here is the pics & proof 
No idea on a due date but I'm excited!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Before is 5-11 and after is 5-13








Then this is her today:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

WOW her udder got big! That is crazy! Are you getting her ultrasounded? (if that's even a word....)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> WOW her udder got big! That is crazy! Are you getting her ultrasounded? (if that's even a word....)


No. Lol we decided that she is a little too close. Haha
But I told you I KNEW she was due soon! ;D ahha. Yay!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Her udder this morning!:









Ill get more this afternoon.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Very nice


It's growing!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She's looking pretty good. Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Looking like her bag is filling -- hard to tell but I'd say maybe 4 weeks.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!!

Her bag is filling FAST!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

She wa stretching today!! 

Like as in putting baby(s) into position!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow! I think it got a bit bigger!!! Exciting!! I can't wait for baby's!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Wow! I think it got a bit bigger!!! Exciting!! I can't wait for baby's!


It's deff got bigger!!!! 
Haha! I can wait til Saturday night. (Building her stall on Saturday) lol but she ALSO was making a bed. 
Her ligs aren't as hard as normal but not squishy.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm getting excited and its not my goat lol!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

It's ok! 

I've made her the community goat!(;


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

That's good lol! I can't wait for my goat to kid! One more month lol! And I'll have Togg/Nubie babies!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> That's good lol! I can't wait for my goat to kid! One more month lol! And I'll have Togg/Nubie babies!!


Yaaaaay! Baby crazy! Lol


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd say a few weeks. Her colors are so pretty 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

sandhillfarm said:


> I'd say a few weeks. Her colors are so pretty
> 
> Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


Thanks sandhillfarm!!
I've had quite a few people tell me that they think it's only 2-3 weeks 
But she is filling pretty darn fast!! Haha


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Keep the does code of honor in mind! Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Keep the does code of honor in mind! Lol


Yeah!!(; I'm not anxious though. Lol
Baby kicked me yesterday!!!!;D


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Yay! Lol my doe would tense up and I couldn't feel her babies before she kidded haha. Both my Nubians are open


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Yay! Lol my doe would tense up and I couldn't feel her babies before she kidded haha. Both my Nubians are open


I've never had that happen before!!!! Thank god. Lol I LOVE feeling the babies!! 
But I'm pretty sure she only has one:/ oh well


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that. Usually an easier birth  and healthier


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Usually an easier birth  and healthier


Yeah! 
I don't mind 
Heck, it'll be leaving soon anyway. 
Makes it easier for me to milk!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Her HUGE udder from today:









And her & her big belly









My baby<3 
Any ideas how long ?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't know how long but you know she could have twins! Like our FF did, two tiny twins that are doing great!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> I don't know how long but you know she could have twins! Like our FF did, two tiny twins that are doing great!


She look like she might have twins???


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> She look like she might have twins???


Or she could be like one of our other goats and look big enough to have triplets but only have one huge kid.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Or she could be like one of our other goats and look big enough to have triplets but only have one huge kid.


Haha I hope I don't have to be pulling any babies.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd say 2-3 weeks. Even though she does have that 'baby belly', she still looks pretty thin to me, especially by her flanks. Be sure to feed her up like a very pregnant doe, so it wont be as hard for her to provide for her kid(s). Good luck


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> I'd say 2-3 weeks. Even though she does have that 'baby belly', she still looks pretty thin to me, especially by her flanks. Be sure to feed her up like a very pregnant doe, so it wont be as hard for her to provide for her kid(s). Good luck


Thank you!!!! 
I will, I'm gunna milk her too


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't milk her until after she kids


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> I wouldn't milk her until after she kids


Haha I'm not!!(; 
Lovemykids should be buying one of her babies 
So when she picks it up, ill milk her


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

My name is Holly btw


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> My name is Holly btw


Ok  that helps, a lot!!! 
I like saying holly better than lovemykidds.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks! Lol idk how I ended up with 2 d's in there *smacks forehead* lol I dont have 2 legged kids


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Thanks! Lol idk how I ended up with 2 d's in there *smacks forehead* lol I dont have 2 legged kids


Is all good 
New pictures hopefully soon!!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I keep sayin no more bottle kids, yeah... Right! Lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I keep sayin no more bottle kids, yeah... Right! Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah right! Lol one more!(; you'll be ok.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok.

Updates pictures of baby!!!:

























How long do y'all think she has?? 
Her udder has MAYBE half an inch to grow. 
Her ligaments are there but getting a tad soft. 
She's opening up around there.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Their body will get prepared and throw you off! Lol. Just watch for labor that's just about as much as you can do you won't think their udder will be able to get any bigger and then it does and when it is super tight and shiny then she's about there! And then some does won't show any symptoms at all when you check, and then 30 minutes later there's a baby, or two! Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Their body will get prepared and throw you off! Lol. Just watch for labor that's just about as much as you can do you won't think their udder will be able to get any bigger and then it does and when it is super tight and shiny then she's about there! And then some does won't show any symptoms at all when you check, and then 30 minutes later there's a baby, or two! Lol


Yeah!! I just went through the whole kidding thing in febuary and I WAS THERE for 30 min before kidding & all through the kidding. 
I've got that down pat haha


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I checked my first doe, thirty minutes later heard her making silly noises, finished what I was doing, went out and two kids! Lol already up even! So in 40 mins I missed everything!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> I checked my first doe, thirty minutes later heard her making silly noises, finished what I was doing, went out and two kids! Lol already up even! So in 40 mins I missed everything!


Lol!! Yeah it's crazy what they can do. 
I mean I picked her up Friday and by Sunday she had a handful of a bag already!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

How is she today?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Good 

Nothing's changed:/ except her udder of course. Lol it's HUGE! 
She's driving me NUTS!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

That's the code of honor! ( ;


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah:/ I don't like the code of honor!!! Lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Who is she bred to?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

We won't know until the baby(s) come. Lol 

Plus the lady didnt tell me the possible daddies names either so:/


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I had went to the store to get shavings for my kidding stall no signs before I left doe had soft ligs. And in under 45min there was fresh baby when I walked in. Gotta love the doe code lol

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

sandhillfarm said:


> I had went to the store to get shavings for my kidding stall no signs before I left doe had soft ligs. And in under 45min there was fresh baby when I walked in. Gotta love the doe code lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


Oh I do:/ lol 
I feel like it's gunnabe soon though. Cause Tuesday in gunna be interviewing kids at the middle school FFA for officer positions  Friday I have the ffa banquet from 2:45 til 8? And Sunday I have my brothers graduation party all day..... Lol 
Think it's soon?(; 
Oh yeah after that I have NOTHING.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Who is she bred to?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Who is she bred to?


We won't know until the baby(s) come. 
All I know is that they call the lamancha buck "king" and I'm guessing his herd name has to be white acre's or the D&D. I could be wrong. 
Ill ask her!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh yeah, an I forgot to mention, my moms truck broke so we have NO way to baby... 
Lol guess ill be walking.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Oh yeah, an I forgot to mention, my moms truck broke so we have NO way to baby...
> Lol guess ill be walking.


What?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> What?


Earlier when I said I feel like she'll kid this week because Tuesday Friday and sunday I have things to do. BUT my moms car is broke right now so I have no way to precious baby. 
So if she doesn't kid this week, then she is being REALLY nice on me


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe she'll kid today!!!!(; 

We have. T-storm going on!!;P


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

How are her ligaments feeling. My Nubian literally waited for the thunderstorm to hit to pop that first kid out. It's the secret doe code  haha


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> How are her ligaments feeling. My Nubian literally waited for the thunderstorm to hit to pop that first kid out. It's the secret doe code  haha


Not sure.... She doesn't live at my house <\3 which is why it's a BIG inconvenience having my moms car broke. Lol 
Ill ask the people that ages staying at.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Any udder pics? Also, is she a FF? She's very pretty


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

She is a FF

Just caled the people & they said that the ligaments are there but fading. She's dazing into space standing up. 
And this is the most recent udder pic I have:

















^^ sorry for the funny stance. Lol she wasn't happy with me.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't get your hopes up too high! Lol


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds like you should change her name to Precocious Baby after all she's put you through!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Curious said:


> Sounds like you should change her name to Precocious Baby after all she's put you through!


Haha clever


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha I should!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I just checked on her. 

Ligaments are there but a little squishy. 
Her udder unexpectedly shrunk on one side. .....?:/ 
It's really weird. 
I don't know what to do.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Sometimes a doe will nurse herself a little o remove the plug before she kids so the babies will be able to nurse. Some does always nurse themselves and that is an unbreakable BAD habit


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Sometimes a doe will nurse herself a little o remove the plug before she kids so the babies will be able to nurse. Some does always nurse themselves and that is an unbreakable BAD habit


Hmm:/ it's just her left teat though. ...


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

She may have been relieving pressure or something. My doe bagged up and then her udder shrank about 20% then it ballooned way up and she kidded 3 days later. Keeping me in suspense for 7 weeks! Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> She may have been relieving pressure or something. My doe bagged up and then her udder shrank about 20% then it ballooned way up and she kidded 3 days later. Keeping me in suspense for 7 weeks! Lol


Ughhh I don't want suspense for 7 weeks!! Lol I had a dream that one of my other goats kidded before she did, that goat isn't even pregnant either! Lol 
Guess I am going crazy. & I didn't expect to! Lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Right I have crazy goat and cow dreams a lot


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Right I have crazy goat and cow dreams a lot


Yeah. 
She needs to kid already!!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

It doesn't stop them. Lol!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah:/ I've found that out over the years!!!! 

Lol 
I remember my first goats. Annie was pregnant & I had stayed as long as I possibly could in North Carolina with my dad over spring break just to see her kid. Don't ya know. 
2 days after I left. She kidded with a big healthy boy!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I check in on your posts like six times aday.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> I check in on your posts like six times aday.


Awwww! 
Lol 
Welllll, I haven't heard anything. 
Except her udder has been "mysteriously" draining? Lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

It was stretching and getting prepared


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> It was stretching and getting prepared


Hahaha maaaaaaybe. Who knows!! Ill try an get some pictures of it this weekend. Just for you too! Lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I just ADORE my Nubians


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> I just ADORE my Nubians


I adore all my goats


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> I adore all my goats


I love all my goats but the bigger the better haha. They're just special! They were bottle babies so they're much lovier  and more needy haha


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> I love all my goats but the bigger the better haha. They're just special! They were bottle babies so they're much lovier  and more needy haha


Always are aren't they!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well she's making colostrum now!!! 

She WAS nursing te other goats out here & now that there's colostrum, she sit letting them nurse.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Make sure she has enough for the baby(ies)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Make sure she has enough for the baby(ies)


I am 
I couldn't really type, I was out with her. BUT I meant to say that now that she has colostrum, she isn't letting the kids she's in with nurse

The guy that will be buying her if she comes back negative for cae was out there drawing blood, and he said that she's not far from kidding. The baby should be moving into the birth canal right now and he bumped her & said he only felt one baby but even that one took a few bounces to feel. The last bounce he did he got a decent one and said the baby is a great size but still a little small. Meaning small enough to be a doe!(;


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

That's awesome!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks!! 

I'm excited!!!!
Tests should be in Friday, then hopefully she'll kid before I get out of school.


----------



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey em! One more day of waiting for those results. Lets cross our fingers and pray! Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

maciewhitehorn said:


> Hey em! One more day of waiting for those results. Lets cross our fingers and pray! Lol


That I am doing!!

Well guys, 2 people today said she could have twins cause when she was laying down, her belly had 2 boldgess. One on left one on right. 
Also, she was rolling like a horse would do!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Well....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Well....


Well what? lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Did you get her bloodwork back?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh!! 

Yeah 
She's CAE negative!!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Is that the only test y'all did?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah:/


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm glad she's negative! I almost forgot about you testing her.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

That's okay. That's a big one! That lab I sent you the info on tests for EVERYTHING (14 tests) for $14 or 7 tests for $7 per goat  For future reference. My toggenberg boer doe left today ): I need a replacement! Lol I'll test everyone before I breed in the fall


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> That's okay. That's a big one! That lab I sent you the info on tests for EVERYTHING (14 tests) for $14 or 7 tests for $7 per goat  For future reference. My toggenberg boer doe left today ): I need a replacement! Lol I'll test everyone before I breed in the fall


Awwww!! 
Well hopefully you get one, wether it's baby or another!!


----------

